# Square rugs...



## Maroc_uk (Nov 3, 2009)

Another dilemma!!! Im looking for a big "square" rug...I know they are difficult to find, but wandering if anyone has come across them in Cairo? I went to oriental weavers but couldnt really see any! Any help please. thankyou.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Go to City Stars, lots of stores there who sell rugs.


----------



## Maroc_uk (Nov 3, 2009)

I have had a look in city stars, but no square rugs! They only have circle or rectangle rugs...I know its difficult to find square ones. I will keep looking, thanks for the reply. Any other suggestions would be great.


----------

